# they dead?



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

are scotts lawn equipment made ne more? websites ne one?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l don't think so who knows may be:dazed:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

some of those lawn trractor forums r dead lol


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Scotts Tractors*

I assume you are referring to the Scotts line of lawn tractors sold at Home Depot. As you probably know, John Deere (who made the orange Scotts units the past couple of years) discontinued the Scotts line and introduced the Deere "L" line during the past year. The L series is based on the previous Scotts machines which in turn was based on an older Deere line.


----------

